# Has anyone put a trolling motor on a ascend FS10?



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

If so where did you put it and how did you attach it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Do a Google search for bass yaks. That should give you some ideas. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

If you put a trolling motor on your kayak it no longer is man powered and changes the type of registration on your boat, unless you already purchased the powerboat registration.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

backlashed said:


> If you put a trolling motor on your kayak it no longer is man powered and changes the type of registration on your boat, unless you already purchased the powerboat registration.


When I registered I asked them if I needed anything extra if I put trolling motor on it and they said no and looking at registration there is nothing checked for how it is powered. And I still havent been able to find a fs10 with a trolling motor online I'll just try to be imaginative i guess when installing it. I bought mincoda motor for $100 on sale and a fish finder. I plan on launching on the Ohio river on the ramp next to us bank arena Friday morning to try it out.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bostonwhaler10,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

Do a little surfing on YouTube and you'll find all kinds of ideas for mounting a trolling motor...on just about anything.  Here's one idea:





Bowhunter57


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/2774/default.aspx

Its on the very first page of the Ohio Watercraft page that talks about the alt reg. 



Alternative Registration for Hand-Powered Boats
Alternative Registration for Hand-powered Vessels - This registration provides a one-decal numbering option for manually propelled canoes, kayaks, rowboats, inflatables, rowing sculls, racing shells, paddleboards, float tubes (with more than one cell) and pedal boats that *will never be propelled with a motor or sail*


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Here is a link to the install I did on my Commander for ideas. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=199040&highlight=commander+trolling+motor
Wasnt that difficult at all to come up with a mount. Just make sure that you have it positioned to were you can easily reach it and can flip it up in shallow water.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/2774/default.aspx
> 
> Its on the very first page of the Ohio Watercraft page that talks about the alt reg.
> 
> ...


You don't have to get one of those for yaks and canoes. He may have purchased a standard registration.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought the regular registration from the DMV , you just check on the form you fill out how it's powered, it doesn't matter for a kayak I believe. I'm not sure why someone would want the alternate registration, it costs more and you have to go to east fork to get it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> I bought the regular registration from the DMV , you just check on the form you fill out how it's powered, it doesn't matter for a kayak I believe. I'm not sure why someone would want the alternate registration, it costs more and you have to go to east fork to get it.


Hmmmm....If you get the alternative, $25, you don't have to buy and stick on all of those numbers. If you paid less than that, $20, I don't think you can use a motor on it.

Motorized canoe registration is $33.



> "NOTE: If you attach a motor (permanently or not) to a vessel registered as "hand-powered," you must change the Type of Propulsion on your registration. See Add-a-Motor Proration Fees below. The proration is only valid for traditional registrations that are adding a motor, and the change must be made at a watercraft registration agent's office."
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/reg/tabid/2775/Default.aspx


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Hmmmm....If you get the alternative, $25, you don't have to buy and stick on all of those numbers. If you paid less than that, $20, I don't think you can use a motor on it.
> 
> Motorized canoe registration is $33.


I checked the trolling motor and hand powered box and asked if I needed anything else.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> .... it costs more and you have to go to east fork to get it.


I got my last two in Lebanon. Both at Lebanon and East Fork they asked me if there was ever a chance I would put a motor or sail on the kayak.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is what i came up with taking inspiration from Rusty Goat. Bass pro sells a mount for a crazy 75$ that seems way less durable than what i made for 4$.


----------

